# IV Injections & Infusions



## tfrick2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Patient came to ED after falling down stairs. He has a 10 cm laceration on his head, along with elbow and knee pain. The patient was dehydrated, so the doctor ordered IV hydration as well as Morphine for the patient due to the head and limb pain he was having. The doctor then proceeded to repair the laceration w/ staples. 

In this scenario, is it acceptable to bill for the IV infusion and Morphine push?

Thank you in advance,
Tracy


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

on the facility side, yes


----------



## tfrick2 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, we were confused about that, because the CCI edits show both the infusion & injection to be components of the repair...


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 24, 2011)

They are bumdled because sometimes injections are given directly into the wound site, so use your 59 modifier, but as stated previous, only on the facility side.


----------



## tfrick2 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, that makes sense to me. Hopefully I can explain that to the others here in the office as well! 

Thanks again,

Tracy


----------

